
Help fund bcachefs, a next generation Linux filesystem - robmueller
https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs
======
evilpotato
I like the idea of this filesystem quite a bit, but I'm poor so my opinions
aren't necessarily relevant. I understand why you would call it bcachefs given
it's heritage, but do you think it might benefit from a new name? I know
bcache is well-known among the type to try out new filesystems; and the name
bcachefs may be confusing. Just an idea.

------
koverstreet
heh, I wasn't really ready for this to be posted widely yet.

Anyways, I'm here to answer questions.

~~~
oxplot
My main gripe with btrfs is how it quickly becomes excruciatingly slow after
some use and using it with VM disks for instance is impossible while keeping
the COW feature on (again because it's slow). Does bcachefs have these issues?

